# Steak & Eggs



## jw (Jul 15, 2022)

I want you to know that egg yolk is one of the best steak sauces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Wow 1


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 15, 2022)

Ayup -- béarnaise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwright82 (Jul 15, 2022)

The third sacrament


----------



## ZackF (Jul 16, 2022)

Looks like lowcarb/keto perfection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 16, 2022)

My favorite breakfast, sans avocado.


----------

